# Working Antique Spinning Wheel on Craigslist (MI)



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is the link and it is just a few days old. 

http://centralmich.craigslist.org/fuo/2373742200.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hey Jimmi! Good to see you. Thanks for posting here, we appreciate people looking out for our best interests


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Gasp, that's a Canadian Production Wheel!

The flyer looks intact and although the maidens have fainted and fallen over, that's easily remedied with a bit of tweaking to the tension mechanism.

The price is a smidgen on the high side, but only a tiny smidgen, especially if the flyer is intact (it appears to be).

Oh, please someone rescue this wheel! And if you do, come to the CPW Lover's forum on Ravelry and you can get all the help you need for tweaking the wheel ... these are the absolute Cadillac of antique wheels - fast, smooth, and beautiful!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Here's the wheel I'm restoring for a friend. She bought it for less than $100. I'm getting new bobbins made for it.

My first thought was a CPW, but it has a wooden treadle.










But I've never seen one with the tensioning like this:










I'm still leaning that it is a CPW


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

OMG!!!! I wish I had the money for her.... I happen to live in BARRYTON..... I would pick her in a heartbeat.

RHTricia


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes, Cyndi, that's a CPW ... they don't all have metal treadles, but the hallmarks are big drive wheel (usually over 26"), tilt tension (that's the absolute must have characteristic) and then it kinda goes by look and shape - those angles are 'right'.

That's one interesting tension mechanism, though - never seen one like that before! The CPW Lovers on Ravelry have gathered pictures of all sorts of different wheels, but that's brand new, I believe! Cool!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My Country Craftsman looks a lot like that one Cyndi has.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

IIRC March, the Country Craftsman is based on the CPW design. Could be wrong though.... but I think I remember reading that recently.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Interesting Frazzle. Mine really does look like your CPW's, wheel size, and slant,


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

what is IIRC stand for?

Looks like this wheel has the CPW lovers & antique wheel groups stumped. Glad I'm not the only one!

Marchie, does the tension on the Country Craftsman work with the screw knob at the end of the table or does the Mother Of All tilt?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

IIRC = if I recall correctly

Sorry, long time geek here....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It had the big screw in the end that moves the MOA forward and backward. I'll see if I can take a few pictures and post them. You an google country craftsman and look under images and see lots of them. The MOA is tilted back but I don't think it is something that can be hanged for tensioning purposes.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah the CC is a screw tension, not tilt tension. The perma-tilt to the maidens is, I believe, to allow for the optimum contact between the drive band and the whorls - at an angle, you get more of the band in contact with the pulley grooves than if it is straight up and down. You really notice this on the CPW tilt tension ... it is tempting to set the drive band so that '12 o'clock' is the resting position, but you actually need it to be more like 10 o'clock, kinda tipped over a bit, or else it's brutal to treadle and you don't get enough take up. 

Guess how many drive bands I went through as I found that out?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

10:00 tension ... very worthy to note ...

I may be giving up a more rare Irish Saxon wheel for this CPW-type wheel, but I really need a larger drive wheel for spinning my flax, hemp & cotton. I sure hope my owner of this mysterious CPW-type wheel agrees.


----------

